# gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht



## bocrast (31. Januar 2016)

*gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Hallo Community,

ich bin dabei mir einen gaming PC zusammen zu bauen, komme aber beim Bildschirm nicht weiter  vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 
nun die Liste ^^

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
bis 200€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Ne

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
8192MB Sap​phire Rade​on R9 390 ​Nitro 

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Gaming und Office

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
wenn möglich 24''

Vielen Dank, Gruß

Bocrast


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Bei dem Budget würde ich mir mal den iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU-B1, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland anschauen


----------



## bocrast (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Danke  daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, allerdings habe ich in den Reviews gelesen, dass die Reaktionszeit nicht so gut für das gaming sein soll. Stimmt das?


----------



## RC-RACER (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Guck dir aufjedenfall auch mal den hier an: aoc-g2460

der hat zwar nur ein TN-Panel aber dafür schnellere Reaktionszeiten und bietet Freesync was in Kombination mit deiner Grafikkarte zu einem wesentlich besseren spielerlebnis führt. auch hat er 75hz


----------



## bocrast (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Danke, der gefällt mir


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*



bocrast schrieb:


> Danke  daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, allerdings habe ich in den Reviews gelesen, dass die Reaktionszeit nicht so gut für das gaming sein soll. Stimmt das?


Ist Unsinn.


----------



## nervensaege (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Wäre evtl schlauer 50€ draufzulegen ? (250)

AOC G2460FQ LED-Monitor 60,96 cm schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

144 hz , was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Genauso überteuert wie der G2460VQ6.


----------



## sleipDE (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Ne, der ist nicht Flickr-free und es fehlt Freesync sowie die Ergonomie, dann lieber gleich den G2460pf. Im übrigen mit deiner Karte geht auch ohne Probleme WQHD.

https://geizhals.de/?cat=monlcd19wi...1080~5848_AMD+FreeSync+(Adaptive+Sync)#xf_top


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Natürlich ist der flimmerfrei Technische Daten G2460FQ AOC-Monitor - AOC
Der TE wollte ausserdem nur 200€ ausgeben.


----------



## sleipDE (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Bin nur am Smartphone unterwegs, hatte auch nur bei Geizhals geschaut und da steht er nicht als Flicker-free. 

Wegen dem Preis wollte er ja noch vielleicht was drauflegen, deshalb eventuell meine Empfehlung dann nicht 50€ mehr sondern 80€, denn dann hat er das bessere Gerät, ansonsten lieber den iiama nehmen.


----------



## nervensaege (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Bin auch auf der suche deshalb hatte ich mal nachgefragt , hatte mir auch gewünscht das ich mit 200 einen top 24 zoll mit 144 hz bekomme oder ob ich halt noch warten soll für 27 ' whd 144hz gsync/freesync bis zu 300 max  dann . 

habe ne 970 gtx  und nen i7-4790.
hauptsächlich für spiele (neue und counterstrike in online liegen ) wo ich natürlich das non plus ultra möchte wenn ich dann mal soviel geld investiere.


----------



## Qubits (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

24 Zoll 144hz  fängt erst ab 280€ an.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Da sagt Geizhals was anderes LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder meinst du annehmbare 144Hz Monitore?


----------



## nervensaege (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Och menno ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden weil ich auf nichts verzichten möchte also keine nachteile haben will... 
lohnt es sich denn jetzt noch 350 euro zu investieren oder sollte mann einfach noch ein bisschen abwarten? 

AOC G2770PF, 68,6cm (27 Zoll), 144Hz FreeSync - DP, HDMI, DVI-EGA-PCS3351157

was für nachteile habe ich denn mit dem ? oder sagen wir mal so was kann der nicht was die tollen dinger bei 500-600€ können?


Hab damals mal den Samsung T220HD gekauft für 350€  und ne kurze zeit später hatten alle 1920x1080p meiner nur 1680x1050 ...
will dann diesmal schon was anständiges...


----------



## sleipDE (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: gaming Monitor bis 200€ gesucht*

Der hat 27 Zoll bei "nur" FHD Auflösung, eher suboptimal wenn du nicht auf grobe sichtbare Pixel stehst.

Wenn Geld fehlt empfehle ich zu warten und mir gleich einen mit WQHD oder UHD zu nehmen, deine R9 390 kommt mit WQHD sehr gut klar auch mit UHD geht es bei div. neuen Spielen auf niedrigen Einstellungen noch, das Bild sieht dabei um längen besser aus als mit Ultra Einstellungen auf FHD.

WQHD Monitore von 27Zoll aufwärts bekomst du ab 380€:
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", AuflÃ¶sung: 2560x1440/3840x2160, Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 60Hz, Besonderheiten: flicker-free Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es auch kleiner 27Zoll sein darf wird oft der Dell U2515H empfohlen, der liegt dann bei ca. 300€ und hat auch WQHD Auflösung:
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn dann natürlich noch 144Hz und Free-Sync dazu kommen bist du bei +500€ aufwärts, je mehr Extras und je höher die Auflösung desto teurer


----------

